# Identify Historic Doublebassist on this Picture



## Versus

Hello,

Can you please help me identify this doublebassist on this picture?
I could find a clue for the moment ...


----------



## Rogerx

Versus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me identify this doublebassist on this picture?
> I could find a clue for the moment ...


With google reverse search I came out by following link

https://www.facebook.com/CONTRABAJOS-DE-BAJA-CALIFORNIA-275786174745/

Try this site


----------



## Versus

Rogerx said:


> With google reverse search I came out by following link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CONTRABAJOS-DE-BAJA-CALIFORNIA-275786174745/
> 
> Try this site


Thank you very much for your reply Rogerx, 
It appears (to me) that google only drives us to this page because there are several pictures of men wearing a hat and playing double bass on it, which might match with the analysis Google makes of the picture we're interested in, but in fact, there is nothing more.

I think this picture might be taken in the XIXth century, the bow he plays is a "french" one (so that could lead us to the south of Europe maybe - France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, etc. ...). He may have been more or less a celebrity to have been pictured this way I guess, but it is only an intuition.

Thank you again for your help


----------

